# مقدمة بسيطة فى نظام الاحداثيات wgs 84 واسقاط الخرائط



## gpsusama (23 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء مرفق شرح مبسط لنظام الاحداثيات و اسقاط الخرائط


----------



## عبدو99 (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا وجارى التحميل


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (24 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يجزيك الف خير وبارك فيك


----------



## احمد شاكر محمد (24 أغسطس 2009)

حياك الله وجزاك خيرا.


----------



## الموهند (25 أغسطس 2009)

حياك اخي ومشكور علي الموضوع


----------



## عمرو السباعى (25 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

حياك اللههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## السندباد المساحي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور جدا جدا جدا وجارى التحميل*​


----------



## mostafammy (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مامون زكير (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا بارك الله فيك
يا باشا


----------



## garary (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الرفادي 22 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

امنور جدا يا باش مهندس


----------



## odwan (4 أكتوبر 2009)

نفع الله بك وحفظك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
تقبل تحياتي ... جاري التحميل


----------



## علي فؤاد (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور علي هذا الجهد يا اخي


----------



## الهندسي 80 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## ابو احمد المشرف (26 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله احسن جزاء ولك الف شكر


----------



## وليد الزين (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يجزااك خير


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## hapip khalil alans (22 فبراير 2010)

:28:


gpsusama قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء مرفق شرح مبسط لنظام الاحداثيات و اسقاط الخرائط


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aree_79 (23 فبراير 2010)

حياك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

*




*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

*



*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

*



*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

*



*​


----------



## وائل رمضان عبدة (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس رحم (18 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Ahmed Elshenbary (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير بس ممكن شرح مفصل لل SCALE FACTOR ما هي علاقة gps scale with total station scale .


----------



## عزت محروس (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohie sad (16 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ramb (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك - كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## كمال المجالي (22 نوفمبر 2010)

;كل الشكر على هذه المعلمات القيمه الرائعه وعلى هذا ل\الجهد


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خضر سالم (25 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedazab (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## تغريد_على (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abutasneem (12 يناير 2011)

MECCA is the holy place on the Earth and all Muslims are ordered to go around it when they able to go to the pilgrimage or Omra and all Muslims pray at it6 from wherever in the world.So I think it should be the reference & Origin of positioning rather than Greenwich and I don`t think there will be any difficulty concerning the changing of the conventional ORIGIN save the blind Political&geographical selfishness . No doubt the Holy Mecca is the center of the Earth


----------



## mohamedazab (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ROUDS (24 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## talan77 (24 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الكريم مطشر (18 أبريل 2011)

_مشكور ياخي والله يزيدك من فضله_


----------



## عبدو99 (19 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## buraida (2 مايو 2011)

اااالف شكر وبارك الله فيكم وزادكم علما نافعا


----------



## االبطاط (2 مايو 2011)

حيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك يااخي زكاة العلم نشرة


----------



## khalil abbas (2 مايو 2011)

thank you Oussama for your information
we nedd more always we have problem for our gps Topocan.


----------



## علي الدبس (2 مايو 2011)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا​​​​​​شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا​ 
​شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا​ 


شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا​ 


شششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج زززززيل اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزي لاااا ااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجز يلاااا ااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا 
على البرنامـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــج​​​


----------



## iminoor (1 يناير 2013)

لقد اردت تحميل معلومات قيمة واحتاجها الا انني وجدت رسوم متحركة وهذا امر مؤسف وشكرا على كل حال


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (5 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووو وبارك الله فيك


----------

